# Kostenloses Forum gesucht



## FJK (6. November 2005)

Hallo

Ich hoffe das ich hier im richtigem bereich bin,
wenn nicht bitte entschuldigt das.

Ich suche ein kostenloses Forum, für einen Sportverein, wichtig ist das es wirklich kostenlos ist und das wir die Benutzer freischalten können (also das die beiträge auch versteckt sind).
Ich weiß es sind viele wünsche   , ahm werbefrei...   

ich habe jetzt schon seit mehren Stunden bei googel gesucht und irgendwie findet man da eine menge und dazu steht überal das selbe. Bevor ich mich jetzt aber irgendwo regisriere und ständig irgendwie Werbung bekomme wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr Tips habt.
Auch ein Forum zum downloaden wäre möglich, aber mit webspace ist es besser  

ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Alexander12 (6. November 2005)

Hi.

Habe Mal von phpBB gehört, habe es aber noch nicht selber benutzt.

Musst Mal googlen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2005)

Hallo!

Also mit Webspace UND kostenlos wird wohl nichts..... und wenn doch, dann nur mit Werbung.
Irgendwie muss das ganze ja finanziert werden. 
Der Sportverein hat doch mit sicherheit eine Vereinskasse, was spricht also da gegen sich entsprechenden Webspace mit MySQL usw. zu mieten?
Solche "Angebote" gibt es schon für unter einem Euro/Monat.
Ich würde mich aber lieber im Bereich von 5-10 Euro/Monat bei einem der grossen und bekannten Hoster umsehen.
I.d.R. haben alle Webspacepakete auch PHP, MySQL, min. 1 DE Domain und mehrere POP3 Postfächer.
Grade beim Verein könnte dies interessant sein, so könntet ihr z.b. eMail Adressen wie kassenwart@eure-domain.de usw. anlegen. 
Dann muss die Alljährliche Weihnachtsfeier halt etwas kleiner ausfallen.
Ausserdem lässt sich sowas ja auch durch Sponsoren finanzieren.

phpBB wurde ja schon angesprochen, auch gibt es ein offiziellen deutschen Support.
Ich würde sagen dass phpBB zu den am meist genutzen kostenlosen Foranesoftware gehört.
Dem entsprechend findest Du auch viel Hilfe/Tips.

Auf den Copyright Vermerk im Fuss wirst Du aber nicht verzichten können.
Wenn dich selbst sowas stört, dann wirst Du wohl entsprechend dafür zahlen müssen oder dir ein eigenes Forum schreiben.

Hmm, ich könnte mir denken dass Arne sich auch noch zu Wort melden wird. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## FJK (8. November 2005)

und bei der weihnachtsfeier auf die nuten verzichten...ne

mit werbe frei, das nehmen wir nicht so streng ^^
damit meine ich das die user nicht ständig post bekommen, ein paar werbe fenster oder bannerwerbung ist schon drin

danke für die erste hilfe


----------



## D@nger (8. November 2005)

Hi,

hier:
http://www.foren-city.de/anmeldung.php
http://www.kostenloses-forum.com/
http://www.foren.de/
http://www.forumanbieter.de/
http://www.gratis-forum.de/
http://www.kostenloses-forum.org/

LG


----------



## Dr Dau (8. November 2005)

Also wenn Du Foren von Dritten in Anspruch nimmst, bekommt höchstens der jenige Spammails, der das Forum beantragt hat..... aber nicht die User.
Aber für solche Zwecke kannst Du dir ja z.b. bei GMX ein Mailaccount zulegen, je nach dem wie viel Müll dort ankommt, löscht Du die Mails halt mehr oder weniger regelmässig (damit das Postfach nicht überläuft und deshalb ggf. gesperrt wird).
So brauchst Du die wichtigen Mails nicht aus den Spammails aussortieren.

Und achte bitte mehr auf korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, ich könnte mir denken dass Arne sich auch noch zu Wort melden wird.


  - deinen Postings lässt sich nichts mehr hinzufügen. 

Wenn du, FJK, etwas Seriöses möchtest, kann ich dir gerne ein günstiges Angebot erstellen. Dumping-Preise aka 1 Euro / Monat sind allerdings nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Klein aber fein und blitzschnell:
http://www.phorum.org


----------



## Pianoman (19. November 2005)

Ich habe vor kurzem auch ein Forum aufgesetzt. Ich verwende phpBB, und Webspace von 100webspace.com, einem Kostenlos-Anbieter, der außer einem Banner auf der Seite keine Werbung macht (also keine Popups oder Pornowerbung)
Ich bin mit der Konstellation eigentlich sehr zufrieden, und ein Banner stört mich auch nicht wirklich.
Grüße


----------

